# Yorkshire recommendations sought.



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We may be able to get away for a few days soon. Two adults and a dog. We fancy Yorkshire, never having been there before, apart from a weekend in York itself many years ago. We are looking for a dog friendly site within easy walking distance of a town. Don't mind if it's inland or by the sea. If there is fishing on-site that would be a bonus. Any recommendations? All advice gratefully received.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OOOOH, no you don't want to be doing that, it's horrible up here anyway we're closed for the season, only open to allow people to pass through no stopping allowed.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hi try Brompton on Swale great walks into Richmond along the old railway track. The only down side is that dogs must be on a lead over some of the walk into town as it crosses farmers fields. Ooh and the Swale trends to flood if there is any rain about.

Paul


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yorkshire! 8O 

'There be Dragons' it says on my Map. :?


----------



## sambelly (May 1, 2005)

Look up linton lock. site is on the river bank and run by the pub/lock keepers with great food and cheep beer middle of nowhere but easy walks to local villages or short drive to park and ride for york.
cheers Rob.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Ambleside is nice. There is an Aire there by the car park with some hard standings or a field. Easy walk into town from there with lots of restaurants and shops.

There is good walking from the site too so plenty for you and your dog. If your interested, I might have the satellite co-ordinates still.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

chermic said:


> Ambleside is nice.


Indeed it is but you will not get many Yorkshire friends by saying so (unless there is an imperialistic expansion policy in place :?: )

It always used to be in Cumbria.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Wharfedale CC 
Don't kow about fishing but great site


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

If you are a member of C&CC try Mount Terrace cs at Pickering. It is a nice quiet 5 van site about 5 minutes walk from the town with good dog walks right past the back of the site. There is a fishing lake more or less next door but I don't know any details about that. The steam railway runs past the site. Never stayed there (it is only 10 minutes down the road from here) but I went past on Monday on a dog walk and it looked good
Chris


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Try Hawes. CC site ( 54.306785,-2.190514 ) is a short walk into Hawes and adjacent to river. Many excellent walks from here, Hardraw force, Buttertubs, to name just two.
Also try Bainbridge Ings site (54.300831,-2.186013). Again just a very short walk into Hawes or Gayle for a visit to the famous Wensleydale cheese factory. Excellent fish and chips in Hawes.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

apple tree wick

Masons campsite Here

2 pubs and fishing

nice walk along the river to next hamlet , shop cafe, ice cream

keep it a secret

Neill

Here


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hawes CC is a favourite of mine. Good for moorlands and rain. It's invigorating. Home to Wensleydale Cheese.

Wharfedale CC is just outside Grassington which is the softer limestone country of the Dales. Grassington caters for the tourist so is full of eating and drinking places. Had a few days up there in early August. Dales bus service into Skipton is pretty good. Roads in the area are scenic but unfortunately some can feel tight when a lorry comes the other way.

If you want industry and culture, the CC has a site just outside Hebden Bridge.

All three are suitable for dog walking. Each provide a different aspect of Yorkshire life.Then there is Thirsk Racecourse if you want the James Herriot experience.

For a taste of Yorkshire, I'd go for Wharfedale.

Lots of sheep in Yorkshire so the dog walking will be on the lead. Also risk of ticks.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Whitby is a fabulous town to visit have a look around that area
Kev

Not so many dragons but a few Vamps


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Whitby is a fabulous town to visit have a look around that area
Kev

Not so many dragons but a few Vamps


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

You are spoilt for choice but you need to be a bit more specific in the sort of area you want. North Yorkshire is without doubt the most picturesque (I'm biased)
There the dales, Wensleydale with Hawes, Leyburn, Askrigg, Bainbridge, semerwater
Swaledale with Richmond, Reeth, Muker, Keld
There's the North Yorks moors with Helmsley, Pickering, Goathland, and many little villages dotted around
There's the coastline with Scarborough, Whitby, Robin Hoods bay, Runswick bay.
There's Harrogate, Ripon, York

The list goes on an on.


----------

